# 6 thói quen khi  ngủ ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe



## TranTam (26/3/19)

Những thói quen mà bạn hay làm khi ngủ tưởng chừng là điều bình thường nhưng lại có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến giấc ngủ và sức khỏe nếu chúng là những thói quen xấu. Bài viết sau đây sẽ chỉ ra 6 Thói quen khi ngủ ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe mà bạn nên tìm hiểu và dừng ngay nếu muốn có những giấc ngủ ngon và một sức khỏe tốt.

*1. Gập cong người, nằm úp mặt*
Tư thế ngủ rất quan trọng và ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của bạn. Nhiều bạn vẫn có thói quen ngủ thoải mái ở bất kỳ tư thế nào mình muốn, đặc biệt là gập cong người hay nằm sấp, úp mặt xuống gối. Đây là các tư thế không nên sử dụng khi ngủ, nếu nằm lâu sẽ dẫn đến đau lưng, cong võng cột sống và làm thay đổi vị trí các đốt sống lưng. Nên nằm duỗi thẳng lưng ra và dùng một cái gối mềm mại đặt ở dưới đầu gối để giúp lưng áp vào mặt nệm. Nằm nghiêng về bên trái cũng là tư thế được khuyên dùng giúp cho giấc ngủ ngon hơn và lưu thông máu tốt.




6 Thói Quen Khi Ngủ Ảnh Hưởng Xấu Đến Sức Khỏe​
*2. Há miệng thở khi ngủ*
Thói quen há miệng thở khi ngủ xảy ra phổ biến ở nhiều người, đây là thói quen ngủ hoàn toàn không tốt cho sức khỏe. Khi bạn thở bằng miệng sẽ dẫn đến hội chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ và các bệnh về tim mạch. Thông thường, khi thở bằng mũi sẽ tạo nên áp lực phản hồi để phổi có nhiều thời gian hấp thụ oxy và cân bằng lượng pH trong máu. Vì vậy, khi thở bằng miệng, carbon dioxide mất đi quá nhanh gây ức chế trung tâm hô hấp, luồng khí sẽ đi thẳng vào cổ họng và phổi, khí này không được lọc sạch sẽ gây viêm họng.

Hiện tượng này kéo dài có thể khiến cơ thể bạn bị một số thay đổi như mức khí trong máu, mất ngủ, giọng nói bị biến đổi và các bệnh về đường hô hấp. Do đó lời khuyên cho bạn là hãy cố gắng bỏ ngay thói quen thở bằng miệng này hoặc gặp bác sĩ để điều trị nhé.




6 Thói Quen Khi Ngủ Ảnh Hưởng Xấu Đến Sức Khỏe​
*3. Mặc quần áo chật*
Đúng là phải có nguyên do người ta mới tạo ra các loại đồ ngủ khác nhau và đa số đều có form rộng, thoải mái cũng như chất liệu mát mẻ. Cả ngày bạn đã phải mặc các loại quần áo bó chặt người, đến đêm nếu bạn vẫn mặc các loại quần áo chật khít ôm sát người để ngủ sẽ rất khó chịu, làm tăng nhiệt độ của cơ thể gây hầm nóng và ảnh hưởng đến việc tuần hoàn máu.

Đối với các chị em phụ nữ, có thói quen mặc áo lót khi ngủ, ôm chặt vùng ngực cả ngày lẫn đêm sẽ làm sưng tấy tuyến vú và tăng nguy cơ ung thư vú cao gấp 113 lần so với những không mặc áo lót khi ngủ. Nguyên do là áo ngực chật khiến các mạch máu khó lưu thông tốt, các chất thải sẽ lâu ngày tích tụ ở vùng ngực dẫn đến ung thư.




6 Thói Quen Khi Ngủ Ảnh Hưởng Xấu Đến Sức Khỏe​
*4. Dùng tay thay gối*
Thói quen dùng tay kê đầu khi ngủ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến vấn đề tuần hoàn máu, làm tê liệt ở chi và các cơn đau mỏi vùng bả vai, cột sống,... Bên cạnh đó, thói quen xấu này còn ảnh hưởng đến tiêu hóa vì nó tạo áp lực nơi ổ bụng, lâu dần làm trào ngược thực quản.

Hãy chọn cho bạn một chiếc gối có độ đàn hồi và mềm mại phù hợp để chăm sóc cho giấc ngủ, đầu và cổ của bạn. Lưu ý, không nên chọn gối quá mềm hoặc quá cứng cũng như có độ cao vừa phải. Nếu gối quá thấp, máu sẽ dồn hết lên não gây đau đầu quầng thâm ở mắt. Còn gối quá cao sẽ khiến quá trình hô hấp bị trở ngại, gây đau cổ, hiện tượng ngáy ngủ, ảnh hưởng người nằm bên cạnh.




6 Thói Quen Khi Ngủ Ảnh Hưởng Xấu Đến Sức Khỏe​*5. Trùm kín người khi ngủ*
Lý do khiến bạn phải trùm chăn kín cả người kể cả mặt là gì? Có nhiều lý do, trong đó đa số là thói quen từ nhỏ vì cảm giác sợ hãi, thiếu an toàn khi ngủ, hay do thời tiết lạnh. Tuy nhiên, thói quen này hoàn toàn không tốt cho sức khỏe vì trong khi thở, bạn sẽ hít khí oxy vào và thở ra khí CO2, nhưng khi trùm kín đầu, khí oxy trong chăn ít đi, CO2 thì càng lúc càng nhiều lên. Tình trạng thiếu khí oxy kéo dài sẽ khiến cho các tế bào não bị tổn thương.

Những người có thói quen trùm chăn khi ngủ sẽ thường cảm thấy tức ngực hay hiện tượng thở gấp, nửa đêm hay thức giấc vì thấy ác mộng, lo sợ, khi thức dậy sẽ hoàn toàn mệt mỏi. Vì vậy, hãy từ bỏ thói quen xấu này, đối với thời tiết lạnh, bạn có thể đóng kín các cửa sổ trong phòng để phòng ấm hơn.




6 Thói Quen Khi Ngủ Ảnh Hưởng Xấu Đến Sức Khỏe​
*6. Ngủ chung với thú cưng*
Hiện nay việc nuôi thú cưng không còn xa lạ với người dân Việt Nam nữa, các bạn trẻ đến cả người lớn và trẻ con đều yêu thích động vật như chó, mèo, và thường để chúng ngủ trên giường cùng bạn. Điều này không tốt chút nào khi thú cưng có bộ lông dày như vậy, nếu không vệ sinh thú cưng sạch sẽ, rất dễ bị rận, vi khuẩn. Do đó, khi bạn ngủ chung sẽ dễ bị dị ứng, các bệnh về hô hấp do lông, nước bọt của chúng. Cách tốt nhất là hãy cho chúng ngủ riêng gần giường bạn và sử dụng máy lọc không khí để diệt vi khuẩn trong phòng nhé.




6 Thói Quen Khi Ngủ Ảnh Hưởng Xấu Đến Sức Khỏe​


----------

